# Ames, Iowa company seeking arborist



## Cbrexdogg (Jan 26, 2012)

Well established Central Iowa tree care company seeking arborist. Full time, year round position. 
Requirements: 3 years Arboriculture experience. Ability to climb (spikeless) and operate a bucket truck. Valid driver’s license. (Class B CDL preferred) Must be able to get ISA certification within 6 months of hire. Will need a good attitude with a team mentality. 
Duties: Working on and Leading tree crews. Pruning/Removing trees. Plant health care applications. Hedging shrubs. Snow Removal. Stump grinding. 
Benefits: 
-	Health Insurance
-	Retirement
-	Certifications and Continuing Education paid for
-	Some equipment paid for. 
-	Quality equipment that gets repaired properly when needed. 
-	Company apparel 

Please Pm or call 515-441-0663 for more info.


----------



## Matt Michael (Jan 26, 2012)

I live in central Iowa and have been climbing (exclusively spikeless) for 22 years. I have my own insurance, clients, and equipment but can hire out occasionally as extra help. Cell or text Matt 515 451 1068 if interested.






Cbrexdogg said:


> Well established Central Iowa tree care company seeking arborist. Full time, year round position.
> Requirements: 3 years Arboriculture experience. Ability to climb (spikeless) and operate a bucket truck. Valid driver’s license. (Class B CDL preferred) Must be able to get ISA certification within 6 months of hire. Will need a good attitude with a team mentality.
> Duties: Working on and Leading tree crews. Pruning/Removing trees. Plant health care applications. Hedging shrubs. Snow Removal. Stump grinding.
> Benefits:
> ...


----------

